# HELP! I'm moving



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright so my tank has been set up for almost a year and is now starting to look pretty good. My fiancé and I are moving in a couple of months and I just want to make sure that nothing happens to the tank during the move. 

Obviously the frogs will be moved into a temporary tank during the move and will be one of the last things to be in the car and the first thing out of the car. But I have a 20 long tank and so I am thinking we will need to transfer it to piece of wood so that all the weight isn't sitting on the bottom glass. 

Has anyone had any experience on moving tanks and the best way? I just don't want to overlook anything.

Thanks!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry bud, im not much help. i kind of was wondering the same.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would put something under it to not only support it, but, to also keep the corners of the tank from tearing the seat of the car. You could also, try to seat belt it in, to keep it steady. I do that with verts. Not sure how easy it would be with a long tank.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about transferring it to a piece of wood. Doesn't sound like a bad idea though. How is the viv constructed? Egg crate FB or LECA? LECA will weigh more. A 20 long should not really be all that heavy, but glass can and will fail at any time. Always better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

If you really want to play it safe, you could put a piece of styrofoam insulation on a board to act as a supportive buffer when you move it. May be overkill with a small tank like a 20 though. And I'll second what Kris said, tank edges can be hell on carseats (especially leather ones).


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

If you want overkill.... get a thick piece of plywood, an in inch wider than the tank in length and width, and nail a 1x1 along the perimeter. It'll support the tank and stop it from sliding off. You can also sand the bottom edges to round them, so they don't damage car seats etc. You can lay the stryrofoam on top of the plywood before you put the tank on it.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I helped a friend construct a wooden crate for it lined with the pink shipping foam. The foam will absorb any bumps while the plywood will keep everything tight. We put this in the back of his truck with myself in the back and drove a little slow. This was a custom 90 gallon tank for his frogs. We drained a lot of water and kept the tops on it. Everything made it meaning the plants and the tank design stayed the same. When we got to his place we took the crate apart and found out the hardest and most nervous part was carrying it. Everything worked out fine in the end.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

The tank is made with pebbles on the very bottom then LECA. 

We were thinking about putting it in the trunk of an explorer so it stays flat but then there is the problem with it sliding.


----------



## Jeremy305 (Nov 25, 2009)

..............


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

I've moved my tanks a couple of times, the largest being a 55 gallon setup. I removed all the water from the false bottom (all of my tanks have a hidden access for this purpose), placed the frogs in temporary containers that rode with me in the car. I also removed any pieces of wood or decorations that weren't fixed down so as to minimize the risk of them rolling around and damaging the plants. Affixing the top to the terrarium with packing tape isn't a bad idea (just don't wrap it to the point where you make extra work for yourself). To stabilize the tanks I placed boxes and blankets next to them. This method worked well for me and I didn't have any mishaps or missing/dead froggies.

Good luck!


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

You need one of these.
http://images.wikia.com/indianajones/images/d/da/ArkoftheCovenant.jpg


----------



## Patricia1234 (May 1, 2012)

Depending on you setup you should be able to:

remove all the plants and put them in wet newspaper.
Put the leaf litter in a baggy
Picking up the screen cloth and dumping the soil in a bag or tupperware.
remove the hydrotron.

Put the frogs in tupperware with some wet paper towel or cottonballs for humidity.

Then set it back up when you arrive.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Just put it on the floor of the car, it should be fine.. I have a van with a well in it and transported.mine in that, no problems..


----------



## IHeartFrogs (May 8, 2012)

I moved 2000 miles a couple years ago.It was a couple days worth of driving. I laid down my back seats and put my tanks in the trunk and on the seats that were folded down. I also brought some flies and a hand bottle filled with water. The frogs did not seem to eat much but a couple times a day I would mist the tanks and they all made it okay. I didn't seem to have any troubles.


----------

